# 82 Johnson 25 Problems



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

post up some pics as it may not be as bad as you think


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Hello AH,

I don't think you have a big problem. There are a great number of those engines out there. Go find an old OMC (Johnson or Evinrude) mechanic or dealer and see what they want for a used control handle. Don't buy the first thing you see and when you have checked around go for the best deal. You may want to think about getting remote controls for that engine instead? 

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------

